# newbie HOW TO BUILD WEBSITE



## guitrgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey guys, newbie here. I've spent a fair amount of time on designing but don't know what to do about the next step. Let's jump the part on how I get my designs made but let's discuss the whole website issue. Okay, i know i could either make my own or choose companies who could do them for me. Okay for these companies who could assist me, can you guys list very reputable companies. Also any advice on how to make a website by myself. Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeJon (Mar 16, 2007)

guitrgirl said:


> Okay, i know i could either make my own or choose companies who could do them for me. Okay for these companies who could assist me, can you guys list very reputable companies. Also any advice on how to make a website by myself. Thanks guys.


Sounds like a tall order.

I had the same questions and I have been attempting to read every response to every post in this section! It is gonna take me while, but this is information based on experience - very valuable. I am still not done!

I would suggest doing the same thing and try to answer all those questions on your own. 

There is no way around the hard work.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Okay for these companies who could assist me, can you guys list very reputable companies


You could try one of the many freelance websites like rentacoder.com, ifreelance, designoutpost.com, elance.com, guru.com, etc.



> Also any advice on how to make a website by myself


This website gives a nice guide: Web Design from Scratch - Free web design course - basics, layout, free tutorials, case studies, how to guides and examples


----------



## VectorKing (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm not sure of how helpful this post may be for you, but I have been searching around on video tutorials on web design and found a good one at Welcome to AdvancedArtist.com Video Graphics Tutorials. The site is run by Tom, who's T-shirt comp generator has been posted on this site for a while now. He has alot of free video tutorials on various art related subjects (mostly using Corel Draw), but you may be able to find other links to help you on his site. Good luck, hope I was of some help.


----------



## siak31 (May 17, 2010)

hi why you don't try this it's a very good software no need of knowledge in html or php you can build your site in 30 minutes


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

siak31 said:


> hi why you don't try this it's a very good software no need of knowledge in html or php you can build your site in 30 minutes


Wow you have awakened a 3 year old post....since I am sure others may be interested in this info do you mind sharing with us what you are referring to?


----------

